# Emirates Living?



## jholt76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Can anybody please offer me any advice on where to live in Dubai?

I will be relocating to Dubai in September with my wife and young baby; so far we have looked at the emirates living district - the lakes and the meadows.

We are looking for a 4+ bed villa with garden.

Both the lakes and meadows seemed nice - does anybody have any experience of living in these areas?

Are there any other areas that may be worth looking at?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome

Need to know your budget & where you'll be working?

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I still prefer Jumeriah and Umm Sequim though, OK it's older, but it's less "The Truman Show". And there are some great bargains there now, 4 bed western compound with shared pools are now 160k.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on where you are working, does your wife drive, your budget etc. It will be easier when you get here and look then, especially at the condition of some of these houses, they tend to look much better on the websites than in real life. Meadows/Lakes/Springs are have a very expat feel (altho most of the landlords are Indian), there are communal pool and shopping centres but unless you find a villa close to these you will still have to drive in the summer heat (it is too hot to walk far). Some people love the area but others hate the fact that the houses all look the same. (They are all built by Emaar). 10 mins drive to beach and malls. If you want a more individual feel to your villa and want to be near the beach then look at Jumeirah/Umm Sequim (all villas are individually owned by Emiraties.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Green Community is a beautiful area (not to be confused with The Greens) but it depends are where you are working and how much driving you want to do each day.


----------



## jholt76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks for the responses....

My office is in Abu Dhabi but I will bve travelling around all the emirates and even into Saudi; hence I have chosen Dubai as my base.

My budget is 240,000 DHS.

I will be doing quite alot of driving with my job so that doesn't worry me; although it is unlikely that my wife will drive in the UAE so being close to supermarkets, shopping, coffee houses etc.. would be great for her.

Many Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your wife will have a problem in the Emirates Hills area if she does not drive, taxis are cheap but not all that convenient. The Villas next to the Shopping Centre are hard to get as they are also next to the schools so are popular. Check out Green Community, good size shopping centre and lovely parks / green areas. The villas (and really nice bungalows) are newer that EH. It is on the Emitrates Road towards AD. dhs.240 budget is good you will get a nice house for that. Alternately Jumeirah 1, close to Mercato Mall and beach for walking. The American School is about to move from there to Barsha so alot of villas will becoming available soon there. Compound Villas good if you want to socialize with your neighbours ( might be good for your wife if she is at home all day with the little one).


----------

